# Eastern Shore



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Ok, so i got bored at work again and picked up a magazine that talked a little bit about surf fishing the eastern shore. I am normally completely consumed with taking the truck out in Buxton, but i am interested in what kind of action there might be to check out. Anyone ever do this? I haven't been out there in 8 years so i don't even remember what there is that's fishable. I might need to go on a mission. Y'all let me know.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

One word "Kiptopeke", that's the Virginia State Park on the Eastern Shore about three miles past the Bay Bridge Tunnel

http://www.dcr.state.va.us/parks/kiptopek.htm

You will need a saltwater fishing license to surf fish but not to use the pier and it will cost you three beans to enter the park. There is a parking lot directly in front of the fishing pier and looking at the pier from the parking lot the fishing beach is to your left and the swimming beach is to your right. You can surf fish all through the night (take a light with you) and watch out for crab traps, buoy lines (there are many sail boat in anchorage there), etc. but this fishing is really productive and the scenery is great day or night. Coming from the Norfolk side you can get a one day return if you come back within 24 hours and that will save you four beans on the bridge tunnel fare.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Kiptopeke would be the Bay side and I'm sure you'll run into a lot of croakers this time of the year on the surf. Why not just use the pier that is there with the lights. It sure would be more convenient and it is probably more productive for more variety especially at night for seatrout, etc.

For real surf fishing on the seaside, you need a boat for the barrier islands or go to Assateauge Island off Chincoteague ($10 pass for 7 days). Year round pass is 60$ or so for actually being able to take the SUV on the beach. I was there Memorial Day. The beach is absolutely beautiful and there were a convoy of SUVs fishing just like in the Outer Banks.

It will cost you $12 to cross the bride and another $4 when coming back within 24 hours now as the toll has gone up! $24 total if any longer than that. 

Sandbridge or outer banks may be more economical now. I think I will save the Eastern Shore trip for longer trips as is mentioned on the "hot spot" on this site. 

If anyone know the Seaside (Atlantic) surf fishing without a need for a boat closer than Assategue Island, I would love to know the spot!


----------



## canadian taz (Dec 29, 2003)

ccc6588, I don't think there are any spots to access the Atlantic side from Assateague to CBBT. I have a map that shows a road going to Wallops Island (just South of Chincoteague) but it is not well marked. It might be worth a bit of exploring.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Theres a ton of areas on the Bayside down on VA eastern shore but I might try them in the fall when the Croakers are gone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

Is there any good beaches that you can camp on with a tent? I called AI and Chincoteague and they said there isn't many.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Theres Silver Beach and Kiptopeake on the Chessie Bayside;they are great campgrounds too.I camped out at Kitopeake one time.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Don't think I would try to "explore" Wallops- between NASA and the Navy- might not make for a pretty picture... 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## canadian taz (Dec 29, 2003)

What if I claim diplomatic immunity (lol). There goes that idea.


----------



## reddogg48 (Nov 4, 2003)

*You got that right!*

I work at Wallops Island and I definitely do not recommend exploring there. Fishing is not that good. Very flat beach with no wave action.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: You got that right!*



reddogg48 said:


> *I work at Wallops Island and I definitely do not recommend exploring there. Fishing is not that good. Very flat beach with no wave action. *


Is it really not good or are you trying to keep me from a good spot to fish?


----------



## canadian taz (Dec 29, 2003)

Hmmmmmm...


----------



## reddogg48 (Nov 4, 2003)

I have fished Wallops Island several times this spring with no luck. Not even a shark which I have caught a lot of on Assateague Island. I do not wish to be accused of lying because that is not me. I have seen others on here accused of it and it is not pretty. Enough said.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Alot of people don't believe the no fish here reports. So when you give a real one they think there are fish there. Oh well! Reddogg48 you even discribed the conditions. Tisk tisk.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

If you choose to go, watch your P's and Q's.
It would be terrible if a few bad apples ruined it for everyone.

http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/story.cfm?story=71511&ran=111166


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for the link...good reading....hopefully the litter junkies can't find a way to that lil peice of heaven on earth...I am planning a trip there this fall


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

*hmmmm......*

It's a good thing that not too many of you know about fishing over on the eastern shore. I've heard of people being shot at by locals. Especially if you get too close to the crab traps. My dad and I go fishing over there quite a bit. Almost everytime I go over there with him, I see some moron bottomed out on one of those flats because he doesn't know his way around. It is very tricky navigating around. My warning to anyone on this fishing board that plans on going over there to fish is be careful. It's bad enough that there isn't that much parking over there. I'm not trying to be a prick about it. I'm just saying that I dread the day that my dad and I go over there, and can't find a parking space. Do you know how ticked off my dad would be? There would be no end to it.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm impressed, what's your last name BUSH??


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Perhaps it isn't necessary to post pictures, and tell the world the specifics everytime we catch a fish?


----------



## G W (Dec 1, 2003)

I think it's great that this gentleman posted his pictures up of his day on the eastern shore!  . But, you don't have to get into the specifics too much. A good fisherman knows where and how to fish. They know how to search out places to fish. And if you don't, Hey that's ok. You can ask for tips on what to look for when you go fishing. I mean, there are very obvious spots like the lesner, or hrbt, or cbbt, that get discussed regularly, and That's cool. But you're talking about a whole other area. Anyone that has fished over there knows that the parking is few and far between. Anyone that's fished over there also knows that it's great to go over there and not have to deal with the crowds that you get at the point, or at the cbbt. So, Please do the people that go over there regularly, and know their way around a favor. Don't tell too many specifics of the eastern shore. You would be doing yourself and everyone else that fish's over there a big favor. Thanks


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Great post,G W....I totally agree.I guess I have grown a customed to find my own honey holes,and fish them,with out attracting a crowd...I am also the type to show good people and friends some of these places,and most of the time my friends do the same,in return......

That is one of the reasons why I fish...the thrill of the hunt,the anticipation of your lure or bait to their job,and your tackle capable of handling it's own.

The Eastern shore/Barrier Islands is no secret,but it's folks like Dr.Bubba,Salty...ect to that make me want to get to that feeshin hole.I am kicking myself in the butt for getting rid of my 14ft Carolina Skiff.....But,hey.....I am waitin fer Bassn to get is boat


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Well GW, I assume you are referring to me, although most folks don't use the term gentleman....  

I DO go over there regularly and DO know my way around. BTW, I fish with an ES Native. And yes, he lives there too.

Revisist my post, and you'll notice very few specifics were given. When asked about bait and what particular island we sailed to, I answered honestly. Obviously, no one was crass enough to ask the exact GPS coordinates of the hunk of sand I was standing on, nor would I provide information like that. It's taken time (and a lot of walking) for me and my fishing partners to find productive locations to fish.

You sound a bit selfish in your posts, as if you are the only one here who makes these excursions regularly and that any reports that are given hurts your future opportunities. 

The only thing that hurts your(everybody's) future opportunities are mentioned in the article I posted in this thread. And, I posted it because these barrier islands are very unique, and need to be treated with respect. I hope everyone gets an opportunity at sometime to visit these islands, and maybe even use their skills to catch a few fish. My main message is Keep your scene clean!


----------

